# Kindle Fire - Squee!



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Just won a Kindle Fire HD at work.  Now I need to figure out how to use it and what I am going to do with my regular one. 

Does anyone know what the maximum number of devices on an account can be?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats!

I don't think there's a max number on an account; there is a max for most books on the number of devices that the book can be on.  The license is usually six, I think, but can be for more or fewer.

Hang out here, we'll help you with it!

Betsy


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Betsy!  I can't wait to get home and play with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Counting apps, I have 14 "devices" registered to my account.  I have six actual Kindles (K1, K4, KT, PW, KF, KFHD8.9).

If there were a limit on devices, Heather (LuvMy5Brats) would have hit it by now.


Betsy


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Both my kids are haggling over my old one.  I might just leave it in Maine for beach bound reading and leave this one at home for all other times.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have 6 kindle eReaders & 3 Fires, plus Apps.  

Now, I am wondering how many Heather has currently on her account. Hmmmm!

Congrates on winning a Fire, JETaylor!!! How exciting!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats!!  I don't have any kids, just me and the cat now.. and I have K1 (actually a friend has it but just needs to return it), K2, K3, DX, Original Fire (same friend has that and is LOVING it.  She is happily reading and listening to music) and Fire HD 8.9", which is what I use now.  And the kindle app on two computers too.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Enjoy your new Kindle Fire HD! How fun that you won it!


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

It's the 7" HD - I need to look for a holder because I'd hate to bang it up.  I'm wondering how to create the libraries like on my other kindle.  Haven't quite figured that out at all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JETaylor said:


> It's the 7" HD - I need to look for a holder because I'd hate to bang it up. I'm wondering how to create the libraries like on my other kindle. Haven't quite figured that out at all.


If you mean collections, sadly the Fires don't support that. There are 3rd party apps that help, but not enough.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you Ann.

This means I should probably archive some of the more saucy ebooks I had from the days of editing at excessica.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course, books in your cloud on Amazon are visible on the Fire.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Of course, books in your cloud on Amazon are visible on the Fire.
> 
> 
> Betsy


True. . . . at least you can delete them from the Carousel so they don't jump out at you.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> True. . . . at least you can delete them from the Carousel so they don't jump out at you.


Ha - yes. I'm not so concerned about them jumping out at me - but my 13 year old son. Hmm - yeah, not so much.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the kindle fire now.   The only thing I haven't been able to figure out is how to get to my email.  Everytime i try, I get an unsupported message and then it brings up browser links for firefox, google chrome and internet explorer.  *sigh*.  

Any ideas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Who do you get your email through?

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

let's see.. I have, 2 K3s, 3 miniKs, 3 Fires, 2 K2s, 3 iThingys...Oh and 2 K1s...that puts me at 2+3+3+2+3+2=15

I haven't reached a limit yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seconding Betsy's question, JE -- I have successfully gotten the stock email program to work with Comcast as well as a NetSolutions domain.  It's not quite as easy as gmail and other primarily web based services but it can be done.  I think I've also heard of folks who got it to work with Cox and FiOs.  So let us know what email client you use and I bet someone can help.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

My email is tied to my website through register.com.  It's not a standard like gmail or even Comcast, so it's a bit more difficult.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It should still have servers....how do you check the email now, through a web page?

Is this the package you use?
http://www.register.com/product/businessemailsolutions/professional.rcmx

If so, you should be able to get the names of the pop servers and manually set it up. Poke around at the site; if you can get the server names and any other settings they recommend, we can help you.

This may also help; the pages talks about settings for Outlook, but the same settings will probably work to set up the native client on the Fire.

http://help.register.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3114/~/what-are-your-pop-%2F-imap-%2F-smtp-settings-for-microsoft-outlook-2007%3F

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For my netsolutions account I had to set the pop and smtp servers different. . . but I didn't have to change any port settings.  I did have to set the whole thing up manually -- no auto set up.

You may have to change port settings. . . .  I used incoming port 110 and outgoing 587 and it works just fine.  This with the built in email app.  But if there are other numbers to use you should be able to find that, as Betsy says, on the client website.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you!  I was able to configure the email just fine from the link.  I wouldn't have known where to find that on the website, so the link was very helpful.  Now I must put the kindle fire down and get some writing done.  

Happy Monday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, JET!!

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Good lord - hubby found the apps on my kindle fire.  I have no hope of getting it back from him for a while...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JETaylor said:


> Good lord - hubby found the apps on my kindle fire. I have no hope of getting it back from him for a while...


This^ is what makes me glad my husband is a Luddite with no interest in my gadgets.

Betsy


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

I finally found his kindle - it was in the overnight bag along with his reading glasses - he didn't look too far yesterday.  Me thinks he just wanted to play for a bit.


----------

